# Intramuscular VS Subcutaneous



## Beserker (May 15, 2019)

I’m old school... testosterone injections were always IM.  I was shocked when the doc wanted to give me my T subcutaneously.  He cited a bunch of studies and it made sense what he was saying.. that it helped eliminate the trough and stabilize T levels.  

Seems to work for me so far, not doing BW for another month so time will tell.  Does anyone have experience with both ways of injections?  Pro’s and con’s?


----------



## CJ (May 15, 2019)

I've done it before, but never had my blood tested to compare, but I didn't notice any difference.

I tried it sub-q because one brand I tried was giving me awful pip.


----------



## DF (May 15, 2019)

I've done both & not much of a difference on the blood work.  It did leave a lump of oil at the injection site that I didn't care for though.


----------



## snake (May 15, 2019)

Seems for most guys it's about the volume. 1/2ml is no big deal but if and when a guy starts a cycle, they go I.M. I don't think it matters at all how you do it, the body will find it and use it.


----------



## Beserker (May 15, 2019)

I’m doing 100mg TCyp/week in the delt... haven’t had any lumps yet, not sore enough to complain about either.  I might be lucky and not be affected much by it though.  

It’s definitely absorbing though... the last 10 days or so I’ve had visits from the morning wood fairy, as opposed to once or twice a week in the last decade. Passing the boner standard so far...


----------



## John Ziegler (May 15, 2019)

for trt subq seems more logical 

because youre not stabbing the muscle as much over the years.


----------



## DF (May 15, 2019)

Beserker said:


> I’m doing 100mg TCyp/*week in the delt.*.. haven’t had any lumps yet, not sore enough to complain about either.  I might be lucky and not be affected much by it though.
> 
> It’s definitely absorbing though... the last 10 days or so I’ve had visits from the morning wood fairy, as opposed to once or twice a week in the last decade. Passing the boner standard so far...



Sub Q in the delt?  I guess it's possible with fat shoulders or angle the needle... idk  I did them in the belly fat.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 15, 2019)

if you use a slin and tiny amount......Sub Q

25g or bigger and/or 1/2 cc or more......IM


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (May 15, 2019)

Ive been doing TRT (125 mg) subQ these days, seems like a slow/stable release (at that dose). easy to do as well...


----------



## Viduus (May 16, 2019)

snake said:


> Seems for most guys it's about the volume. 1/2ml is no big deal but if and when a guy starts a cycle, they go I.M. I don't think it matters at all how you do it, the body will find it and use it.



This is where I’m at. TRT is sub-q while everything else is IM. Zero difference beyond the noticeable bump.

oh TRT docs usually say sub-q in the stomach region but I just do it VG to avoid the oil buildup and having to wipe down multiple spots. No difference with that either.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 16, 2019)

I’ve considered this since I seem to be sensitive to spikes but haven’t actually tried it yet.


----------



## Beserker (May 16, 2019)

DF said:


> Sub Q in the delt?  I guess it's possible with fat shoulders or angle the needle... idk  I did them in the belly fat.



Not fat shoulders haha.. I’m not as solid as I was in my 20s so unless I’m flexing she can pinch enough to angle the needle in... it could be going IM though, hard to say.


----------



## Viduus (May 16, 2019)

Beserker said:


> Not fat shoulders haha.. I’m not as solid as I was in my 20s so unless I’m flexing she can pinch enough to angle the needle in... it could be going IM though, hard to say.



I’ve done SubQ in some odd places. Doesn’t seem to make much of a difference. The amount of blood flow in the area effects release time but who really cares with TRT.


----------



## hulksmash (May 16, 2019)

I wish I could do slin pins; I'm so sick of pinning.

Yet, I can't. Damn blast of high-dosing 100mg/ml Tren Base...


----------



## Redemption79 (Nov 4, 2019)

For you guys who do sub-Q with slin pins, are you warming the oil before injecting?  I have some 30g slin pins I use for HCG, but can't imagine getting test to go through there.  I tried going from 23g 1.5" to 25g 1" IM (quads) and think I caused more trauma inadvertently by moving the needle around when trying to inject than I would have just using 23g.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Nov 4, 2019)

I've done it both ways and my TRT dose of .43 ML 2X per week is almost too much to do sub-Q.  For whatever reason, I get a nasty oil lump that takes a while to go down, similar to a TB test.  I guess I have a reaction to the oil sub-Q versus IM.  Other than that, labs were no different either way.

If my SHBG were to drop and I would need to switch to more frequent injections, I would probably do sub-Q since that would mean smaller doses.


----------



## Deadhead (Nov 4, 2019)

Done it and dont like it at all..


----------



## tinymk (Nov 4, 2019)

Always done em IM. Seen no reason to do this subq.


----------



## DF (Nov 4, 2019)

Redemption79 said:


> For you guys who do sub-Q with slin pins, are you warming the oil before injecting?  I have some 30g slin pins I use for HCG, but can't imagine getting test to go through there.  I tried going from 23g 1.5" to 25g 1" IM (quads) and think I caused more trauma inadvertently by moving the needle around when trying to inject than I would have just using 23g.



I use slin pins for my trt dose IM.  I doesn't take any longer than using a 25g.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 4, 2019)

DF said:


> I use slin pins for my trt dose IM.  I doesn't take any longer than using a 25g.



same......


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 5, 2019)

I use a 25g on a 1cc syringe IM, Sub-Q just sounds lame to me.


----------

